
The Story of Self-Repairing Control Systems [pdf] - darshanrai
https://www.nasa.gov/centers/dryden/pdf/88798main_srfcs.pdf
======
godelmachine
I am reading through this PDF, and I should say its very very interesting to
see such interesting developments in aircraft control. Controlling an entire
airplane using purely neural networks and software is a remarkable feat, one
that will act as a catalyst for future technological advancements.

